# Need crown and light molding installed in Bronx, NY



## ZRX (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi folks,
I installed a nine piece cabinet set this past fall but I never installed the crown or light moldings. After taking a long hard look at the cuts involved, I decided that I'd probably be better off paying someone to do it who does this all day. I'm a DIY guy but I firmly believe that some things are just better left to the pro's.

I'm not sure how to find the right guy so I'm here hoping to get some guidance on where to start. Angie's list? Carpentry forms (lol)? Maybe a guild or a union website? I firmly believe in word of mouth so any suggestions would be appreciated. Also, how much should I expect to pay for this job?

Thanks in advance. Oh, and I've got about 24 feet of crown and 24 feet of light molding to hang.


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 7, 2014)

Seems to be missing something else as well! Saving that for the countertop forum? Lol

A good place to start would be the shop that provided the cabinets. They usually have a network of trusted installers and might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## ZRX (Mar 27, 2014)

HA, that was before the granite went in. Actually, it was Home Depot where I bought the cabinets. I would rather not go back there.


----------



## JerrySats (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't know if you found someone yet , but you could try angies list. Contractortalk.com may be a place to post . I know a few guys up in your area hang out on FOG ( Festool Owners group forum ) . 

Most crown is priced out by the foot but I job this small most likely will be by the job . I'll guess and say around 450 for both . They will probably build a frame from 1x2 for the tops of the cabinets to nail the crown into . I also use nailing blocks set to the spring angle of the crown . This gives more support for the crown . 

Regards 
Jerry


----------

